# لماذا يا إخوتي لا نرى استجابة لصلواتنا في أوقات الضيق!!! وبخاصة في هذه الأيام!!!



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

لماذا   يا إخوتي لا نرى استجابة لصلواتنا في أوقات الضيق، وعلى الأخص الصلاة   والصوم التي أمرت بها الكنيسة في هذه الأيام !!! فهل حدث استجابة لصومنا   وصلواتنا من أجل هذا الضيق الحاصل !!!

مكتوب: [ فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب ] (أعمال3: 19)، لأن المشكلة حينما تُرفع الصلاة لله يفحصها في ضوء التوبة ويقيس الصلاة على الإيمان،   [ لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا   إلى هناك فينتقل ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم ] (مت17: 20)... إذن المشكلة   كلها تتلخص في الإيمان والتوبة...

فأن كان هناك توبة ويتبعها إيمان حي، وطلب باسم المسيح الرب الذي قال: [ إن سألتم شيئاً بإسمي فإني أفعله ] (يو14: 14)، [ ومهما سألتم بإسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن ] (يو14: 13)، [ إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً بإسمي أطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً ] (يو16: 24)...
هكذا ينبغي أن تكون الصلاة الحقيقية التي تُستجاب لنا، أن يكون هناك توبة من القلب للرجوع لله الحي، مع إيمان واثق في الاستجابة لأن الطلب باسم الرب يسوع الذي باسمه نرفع كل صلاة وطلبة بإيمان أن لنا فيه وبه كل شيء....
 سؤال: وماذا لو توفر كل هذا في الصلاة ولم نرى أي استجابة ظاهرة للعيان !!!!​   الإيمان الحقيقي بالمسيح الرب الذي كلامه حق وباسمه كما قال يكون لنا كل   شيء، *ليس إيمان ميت*، بل *إيمان حي* يرفع كل غشاوة من على عيوننا التي لا ترى   وتبصر مجد الله، فالإيمان هو إيمان رائي، (يرى  ما  لا يُرى وليس مثل الذين هم من خارج الإيمان ولا يتوبون للرب وليس المسيح هو   قوتهم ومصدر حياتهم)، الإيمان الحي يرى استجابة الله لا كمعلومة وفكرة إنما *رؤية *معلنه بالروح في القلب، فأنه   يرى استجابة الله حاضرة أمام قلبه لأن طلبته يشهد لها الروح القدس في  قلبه  أنها متفقة مع إرادة الله ومشيئته، ولها استجابة فورية عنده متممة في   المسيح الرب، ويقول مع النبي وهو يرى إعلان الله في قلبه: [ لأن الرؤيا بعد إلى الميعاد وفي النهاية تتكلم ولا تكذب، أن توانت فانتظرها لأنها ستأتي أتياناً ولا تتأخر ] (حبقوق2: 3)...

فرؤية مجد الله وعمله إلي ميعاد معين يُعلن في قلب كل واحد صلى بالروح وفي ثقة في المحبوب يسوع، هذا بالطبع لو كان فعلاً تذوق خبرة القيامة مع المسيح وهذه الخبرة تأتي أن كان هناك توبة حقيقية وإيمان حي وكما هو مكتوب: [ فأن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس   عن يمين الله ] (كولوسي3: 1)، فالذي قام ونظر ما فوق لأنه تاب وآمن   بالإنجيل، وصلى وشفع بصلاته لأجل المكروبين باسم المسيح الرب الحي القائم   من الأموات الذي باسمه كل شيء لنا وفق مشيئة الله المعلنة بالروح في قلوبنا بالإنجيل، فأنه يرى برؤية قلبه بالروح استجابة الله وإن الرؤيا للتحقيق إلى ميعاد، لأن أوقات الفرج مُعينه من قِبَل الرب،   وستأتي حتماً عن قريب، وذلك حينما يرى أن الكل تأدب فعلاً بعصا رحمته ليستفيق ويعود إليه لتأتي أوقات الفرج، والله سيرفع عصا التأديب حينما  يرى  أن الكل تاب ولجأ إليه لا من أجل راحة أرضية وهدم مباني كنسية وبيوت مسيحية ستهدم وتنتهي  في  نهاية الأزمنة مع انتهاء الأرض في مجيء الرب، بل لأجل أن يتمجد الله   وتنتشر معرفته ليكون للكل حياة فيه، وأن صلاتنا ارتفعت بتوبة وإيمان صادق  حباً فيه  لأننا نُريد أولاً أن نحيا به ونتحرك ونوجد ويكون لنا شركة معه  في سر التقوى وقوة المحبة ...
 وأحب أنوه   أن أي ظهور وعلامات ظهرت في السماء لم تكن هذا علامة لاستجابة الصلاة -   كما يظن الكثيرين - لأنه وجدت ظهورات كثيرة قبل ما يُصلي أحد ويرفع أي توبة   ولا حتى طلبة، فلا نتكل على ظهورات روحية من أي نوع على أساس أنها علامة   وننسى صلاتنا ونكف عنها ونرتاح لموقفنا ونقول الله استجاب لنا ولم يحدث أي   شيء في واقعنا اليومي المُعاش، لأن من يظن شيئاً لا يراه فهو يغش نفسه،  إلا  *لو كان له رؤية إيمان حي* وليس مجرد فكرة أو يقنع نفسه أن تم شيئاً لا  يراه  إطلاقاً، لأن هذا وهم لا علاقة له بالواقع المُعاش، لأن العلامة  الحقيقية  ليست ما يظهر في السماء، بل هي انفتاح البصيرة لترى بالإيمان استجابة الله بشهادة الروح القدس في القلب،   لأن هذه هي العلامة الحقيقية والتي تنشأ رجالاً للمسيح الرب يحبونه   ويعيشون به، أما لو اعتمدنا على مجرد ظهورات (وهي آية لغير المؤمنين،   وللمؤمنين تشجيع على أن يطلبوا الرب ويعودوا إليه، وينتبهوا لحياتهم لأنهم   نسوا ما فوق وارتبطوا بالأرضيات)، فاننا سنخسر توبتنا وإيماننا، لأننا   سنسكت، ونظن أنا الله استجاب لنا وأننا صرنا ممدوحين منه لأننا قمنا   بالواجب الذي علينا، فنكف على أن نطلب مع أنه مكتوب: [  يا ذاكري الرب لا تسكتوا ولا تدعوه يسكت   حتى يُثَبت ويجعل أورشليم تسبيحة في الأرض ] (أش62: 6)، فلن نسكت ولن  ندعه  يكست بل سنستمر في الصلوات بتوبة وإيمان حي إلى أن تظهر أوقات الفرج  من  عند الرب، للعيان أمام الجميع ليتمجد الآب بالابن، بإعلان الروح القدس  في  تتمة ما صنعه الرب من خلاص وتدخل عظيم واضح أمام المسكونة كلها....
​أتوسل إليكم يا إخوتي وأحباء الله...​ أنا لست بعارض كلمات ولا أحب لغو كلام باطلن وليس محباً للجدل وكتابة الموضوعات التي تشد الناس، وأنا لم يكن لدي النية أن أكتب في المنتدى مرة أخرى على الإطلاق - كما سبق وفعلت وانقطعت فترة طويلة جداً - ولكني أكتب اليوم لكي *أُسلم خبرة* وليس لغو كلام أو شيء آخر ...
كما أرجو أن لا يظن أحد قط أن حديثي فوق البساطة أو بعيد عنها  وكأنه علم وفكر، أو بعيد  عن عمل الله وهذا الموقف على الأخص!!! ولا يظن أحد أن  البساطة بعيدة عن  كل ما قد كتبت بالتفصيل لأن *في ما قد كتبت خبرة وحياة وإحساس حي  بالله* !!!  وأنا باكتب بإحساسي الشخصي وما أراه عن إيمان، ولكني أكتب كلامي بصورة  تعليم  واضح في الكتاب المقدس وكحياة مُعاشة وليست وعظ وكلام ونظريات  وأفكار  ومجرد حديث!!! وهذا لكي لا يظن أحد أني أخترع من نفسي شيئاً أو إني إنسان صاحب بحث ومعرفة روحية ولاهوتية، فمن يدخل الموضوع ليجمع معلومات ويقول هذا كلام جميل فقد  خرج عن القصد الذي لأجله أكُتب هذا الموضوع، ومن يجمع معلومات ليستزيد بها  ويتحدث بها، فهذا ليس موضوعه إطلاقاً، لأني لا اكتب معلومات لزيادة الفكر وثروة كلام ....
  بل حديثي كله ينصب في بساطة الإيمان لأنه رائي، فهو يرى ما لا يُرى، بإعلان في القلب بالروح القدس، وذلك في النفس البسيطة والصريحة في الإيمان، ولكن إن   لم توجد رؤية بقلب تائب راجع لله مع إيمان حي بسيط ولو كحبة خردل وصلاة  منفتحه  على الله بقلب يطلبه فعلاً، فأن كل ما سنتكلم فيه لغو كلام وفلسفة  فكر غير  مستنير ومجرد ظنون وكلام يختلف من واحد لآخر، فالرؤية الإلهية في القلب بالإيمان البسيط توحد  الأفكار ولا تصنع انقسام في الرأي، ولا تُشتت الرؤيا وتجعلها مبعثرة وسط  زحمة الأفكار والكلام، بل تعطي استنارة وتكشف الأسرار الخفية في القلب،   لأن المفروض أن يكون *المسيحي هو العقل المستنير الناظر الله*، *ويستلهم منه إعلانات   الروح فتنزل وتستقر في قلبه وتتحول لخبرة حياة تظهر في أعمال الإيمان*،   فيتقوى الإيمان ويزيد، ويتم إعلان مراحم الله وتشجيع الكل بقوة الإيمان   والعودة لله الحي...​

   فدعوتي دعوة إيمان واستمرار في الصلاة وأن لا نسكت ولا ندعه يسكت إلى أن   تأتي أوقات الفرج وتظهر أمام الجميع لا كمجرد ظن وإحساس وفكر ورأي يختلف  من  واحد لآخر، إنما رؤية وإعلان ليتمجد اسم الله العظيم القدوس... 
فتعمقوا يا إخوتي لا في كلماتي إنما في *التعليم الإلهي المُعلن في الإنجيل بالروح*، لكي نحيا به و*يتحول لخبرة إيمان بسيط في حياتنا*، ولينظر كل من سيدخل الموضوع *بالروح *في ما يُكتب وما في قلبه، عالمين أن ما يعلنه الله بالروح في الإنجيل وتعليمه الحي فيه   رائحة حياة لكل من يتوب ويؤمن لينجلي الرب كالفجر أمام قلب الجميع ويكون *  إيماننا حي يدخلنا إلى حضرة الرب ويجعلنا نحيا قائمين بالنعمة لابسين الرب   يسوع عن جد*... النعمة معكم ومع كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد وإيمان بسيط حي يرى ما لا يُرى آمين​


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

بتعرف السماء مش بس لا تسمع ، لكنها مسكّرة بحديد مسلّح ...

ذكرتني كلماتك بقول المسيح كونوا بسطاء كالحمام ، قيل لي أن الحمام لا يستطيع النظر إلّا باتجاه واحد ، لربما مشكلتنا أن أعيننا تشتت ، وأخذنا بريق العالم لأبعد مما نظن ، وأصبحت الماديات جزء لا يتجزأ من ثقافتنا ...

روعة موضوعك ، مع إنو يحتاج لقراءة مرتين وتلاتة ...


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> بتعرف السماء مش بس لا تسمع ، لكنها مسكّرة بحديد مسلّح ...
> 
> ذكرتني كلماتك بقول المسيح كونوا بسطاء كالحمام ، قيل لي أن الحمام لا يستطيع النظر إلّا باتجاه واحد ، لربما مشكلتنا أن أعيننا تشتت ، وأخذنا بريق العالم لأبعد مما نظن ، وأصبحت الماديات جزء لا يتجزأ من ثقافتنا ...
> 
> روعة موضوعك ، مع إنو يحتاج لقراءة مرتين وتلاتة ...



المسيح إلهنا الحي نلتمس منه أن يوجه أنظارنا إلى فوق إذ يُلبسنا روح قيامته كخبرة وحياة
ويجمع كل أحاسيسنا ويركزها في شخصه الحي حتى نستطيع أن ننظر بلا تشتت
ما فوق حيث هو جالس لنطلب ما عنده وليس ما على الأرض
صلي من أجلي، كن معافي باسم الرب في روح الوداعة آمين
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يناير 2012)

*الموضوع جة فى وقت كنت محتاجاه اوى بجد قريته بعنايه ومرتين حقيقى رينا يباركك لانى مش لاقيه تعلق
وبالنسبه لعدم كتابتك مرة اخرى فى المنتدى انا مشعارفه ليه حضرتك قلت كدة لكن الا بتمناه انك متحرمناش من كتاباتك 
لانها فيها ممكن بيمس قلبو ناس تعبانه ومحتاجه كلام زى دة
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 يناير 2012)

*كلامك أخى مش عارف عمل فيا إيه *
*يمكن علشان إننا بنمر بألم الأيام دى*
*لكن ليس مدحاً صدقنى لك ولموضوعك كل التقدير*
*ربنا يباركك*
*ويدينا إيمان وصبر مثل صبر أيوب البار *​


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

لنُصلي يا إخوتي بعضنا لأجل بعض وبشدة
أقبلوا مني كل محبة وتقدير لشخصكم المحبوب في الرب
النعمة تملأ قلوبكم سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## همةمسلم (8 يناير 2012)

هال تريد الجواب ابحث عنه عند المسلميين وفي اقوال المصطفى عليه الصلاه والسلام يمكن تعرف الاجابه وتحاول مره ثانيه واحب ان الخصها في كلمات قليله  : اولا تدعون المسيح الدي ليس بيده شئ وتتركون الخالق الواحد الاحد ---ثانيا عندما يكون المطعم  والمشرب والمنج حرام فانا يستجاب له --وثالثا الدعو ممكن ترفع للشخص وتفرج له كربه مستقبليه ---الرابعه لا نستقل وقت اجابة الدعوات لانه في اوقات الدعوات فيها لا ترد  ---هدا ما علمنى رسولنا الكريم


----------



## mody22 (8 يناير 2012)

*قلبا نقيا اخلق فى يالله وروحا مستقيما جدد فى داخلى*


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

همةمسلم قال:


> هال تريد الجواب ابحث عنه عند المسلميين وفي اقوال المصطفى عليه الصلاه والسلام يمكن تعرف الاجابه وتحاول مره ثانيه واحب ان الخصها في كلمات قليله  : اولا تدعون المسيح الدي ليس بيده شئ وتتركون الخالق الواحد الاحد ---ثانيا عندما يكون المطعم  والمشرب والمنج حرام فانا يستجاب له --وثالثا الدعو ممكن ترفع للشخص وتفرج له كربه مستقبليه ---الرابعه لا نستقل وقت اجابة الدعوات لانه في اوقات الدعوات فيها لا ترد  ---هدا ما علمنى رسولنا الكريم



سلام لشخصك الحلو​ أولاً أشكرك على مداخلتك، ولكنها في غير محلها ولا مكانها، والموضوع هنا  يخص الإيمان المسيحي بالدرجة الأولى 
ثانياً: أنا لم أكن أطرح سؤالاً يا أجمل أخ  حلو، بل هو موضوزع موجه للمسيحيين فقط لا غير ولا يحتاج لأي إجابة أخرى في أي إطار أو معنى آخر، أقبل مني كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك الجميل.
​


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

mody22 قال:


> *قلبا نقيا اخلق فى يالله وروحا مستقيما جدد فى داخلى*



آمين فآمين، النعمة معك​


----------



## zezza (8 يناير 2012)

*كتير بنقول لربنا لماذا يا رب تختفى فى ازمنة الضيق
و بيبقى جهل مننا و تايهين مش عارفين الجواب 
شكرا اخويا على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *كتير بنقول لربنا لماذا يا رب تختفى فى ازمنة الضيق
> و بيبقى جهل مننا و تايهين مش عارفين الجواب
> شكرا اخويا على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك*



ويبارك حياتك يا أختي الحلوة في المسيح
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (8 يناير 2012)

Well don ayamonded as usual in the mater of fact ....!we use to behave with God as we want to......! every one as his own character and we forget or we do as we forget that we are his creation.....!we have to deal with God as he want us to deal with hem.... Confess..repent..rejoice...communion.....praying ....fasting give hem our own ability...!heart to change it ...!i remember now how much the Israel people sad his heart and allow other nation to be under captivity...! well don


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

صدقت يا محبوب الله الحلو
لذلك نصلي أن يمنحنا الله معرفة وفهم مقاصدة ونتعامل معه وفق مشيئته وإعلان ذاته لنا
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، فرح بهجة تجسد الكلمة يملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
​


----------

